# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco x1000 N300

## andypas47

Σημερα το αγορασα εχει ταχυτητα 7mbps ενω με το Baudtec ειχε 14mbps .Τι μπορω να κοιταξω ?

----------


## purpleaura

Συμβατότητα του DSL chipset με το DSLAM. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά δυστυχώς...

----------


## vOOz

σημερα επεστρεψα το δικο μου γιατι παγωνε μετα απο 1-2 μερες. το εχεις παθει κι εσυ? ελπιζω να μην ειναι γενικο προβλημα.

----------

